# Cases



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I was looking at an Accurist watch the other day.

What immediately struck me about it was the quality of the all stainless case.

It was a really solid feeling lump and similar in design to the Speedmaster, complete with "turned in" lugs.

I have to say having owned Omega, If you took off the bracelets and removed the dials and just presented me with the cases I would be hard pushed to tell the difference in quality. So it occurs to me.

Could it be that the people who manufacture cases for the likes of Omega, Breitling etc. ALSO make cases for relatively cheap brands.

Sorry if that seems a daft question.

Just realised I posted this question in the wrong forum.

Sorry


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Well, don't do so Mr Andy, don't do so!!









Yes, I thought the case on the Argos Accurist was impressive.

I very much doubt it, is the answer to your question, and in the case of Oris they definitely do their own cases as I have their High Mech booklet which proudly explains the manufacture. I doubt Rolex are farmed out cases, but who knows, some may be. Where's Mr. Roy? Are yuh there ****......what do you say!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not really sure on this one.

I know nothing of the case manufacture process but I know that there are different grades of steel. The higher price of some watch brands must reflect this ?


----------

